# Favorite golf novels?



## stillgolfer (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello...I am new to the board and am in search of some new golf reading material. I was just curious what some recommendations were.

I actually just randomly bought a book off Amazon called "The Secret History of Golf in Scotland" and it is easily one of the funniest and most enjoyable books on golf I have read in recent memory. It was only published in a limited edition of 200, but I highly recommend it.
Amazon.com: The Secret History of Golf in Scotland: Books: Duncan MacPherson

So what other titles do people like around these parts?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The Dogged Victims of Inexorable Fate is a good read.

Golf Between Two Wars...

Scotland's Gift - Golf...

Dead Solid Perfect...


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Missing Links - Rick Reilly

Miracle on the 17th green


----------

